# 2013-14 dates



## jimmyz (Oct 7, 2008)

Well this season is all but over except for the late split and I'm thinking next season already. I'm blessed with a lot of vacation time but have to pick a yr. ahead of time. 

I hunt the south zone in MI. Oct 5 2013 is a Saturday. Will the season open this date or the 12 of Oct.? Obviously I don't want to be on vacation b4 the season opens. This yr it opened on the 6th. 

This year I was off the 2nd week of the season and did real well, then worked 2 weeks and was off for the first 2 full weeks of November. November hunts were ok, lot less pressure, but not as many birds. I did ok, but if I had my way I would take the 1st three weeks of season off. 

I may just take off Oct 12-19 and the 19-26th then a week in November. I hunt mostly puddle ducks, so not looking for divers, not that I won't shoot them just not my cup of tea. Just seems like a lot more variety of puddlers in oct. than in November.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

It should start in the southern zone on Oct 12th and go through Dec 6th and then the split would be Dec 28th, 29th 30th and 31st. Late goose would be from Jan 11th Feb 9th. Very similar to this year just aweek later starting time.


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 7, 2008)

That's what I'm thinking also. Can't go wrong either way being off oct. 12-19. Season will be open either way. Rather be safe than sorry.

The problem with the 1 st week is lot of people hunting. 2nd week of November this year I was the only rig at ramp all week except fri. birds a little tougher to work but I still did ok. Seen lots of ducks, darn coots sucked um all in.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

If I had to guess, it will open Oct 5.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Sooner than later we're gunna get a 45 or 30 dayer. Thats all im worried about.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey I have an idea that would make your life easier.  OH BUT WAIT, I already shared that about 7 pages ago in another thread...:evilsmile


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree with Just Ducky! Now we only have to convince 15 others on CWAC, the Waterfowl Workgroup of the DNR, and the NRC. Should be a no brainer!:lol:


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I had to re look at the other thread to see what everyone was saying. I have to agree with the Kid. That would be perfect for starts every year. As the world turns everyone gets a bone every so often. Last Saturday of Sept for the zone 1 opener then the next 2 weeks for zone 2 and 3. That should be written in stone somewhere.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

First. If i wanted to take time off to hunt ducks it would be the last week in Oct or the first week in Nov. I coud care less about opening day


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Zorba said:


> First. If i wanted to take time off to hunt ducks it would be the last week in Oct or the first week in Nov. I coud care less about opening day


This.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I would be patient.. A guy at the bar last night told me that SW michigan is getting their own zone with a later start date or the whole S zone is gonna start later if the zones are not changed.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Zorba said:


> First. If i wanted to take time off to hunt ducks it would be the last week in Oct or the first week in Nov. I coud care less about opening day


 X 2! If you are looking for honest advice, this would be mine as well. Not sure where you live Jimmyz, or where you hunt most of the time, but it doesn't matter if you're hunting a managed area, the bay, LSC or some inland marsh or lake, this is the historical migration time for most of the SLP....except for west and southwest Michigan.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I would be patient.. A guy at the bar last night told me that SW michigan is getting their own zone with a later start date or the whole S zone is gonna start later if the zones are not changed.


:lol: I think I heard that Dr. Oz will be discussing it at length this week on his afternoon show


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I would be patient.. A guy at the bar last night told me that SW michigan is getting their own zone with a later start date or the whole S zone is gonna start later if the zones are not changed.


he musta been drinkin some tequila?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> he musta been drinkin some tequila?


No Pabst.. But he had on a Advantage Wetlands DU hat on, so I am sure he had some inside info.


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> No Pabst.. But he had on a Advantage Wetlands DU hat on, so I am sure he had some inside info.


Pro staff?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

FPFowler said:


> Pro staff?


Yes, 'Probation Staff'.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> No Pabst..



So he was already drunk when you found him??


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

KLR said:


> So he was already drunk when you found him??


Yes, he was just enlightening me on the crane season coming and his ankle tether started beeping, so he had to fly.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> No Pabst.. But he had on a Advantage Wetlands DU hat on, so I am sure he had some inside info.


No man drinkin PBR would tell a lie. he must be an insider.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

LoBrass said:


> Really? Why? Now we are going to complain about _ending dates_ too!!:lol::lol:
> 
> Gosh, if you don't care about starting dates then I guess a Monday opener would be OK if we would have just gone through yesterday. We'll give you the Kudos for that next year.
> 
> Blame the Feds for only giving us 60 days to work with and not 62.


Well it's all about "participation", right? :lol:

BTW,, when was the last time duck season ended on any week day?


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> Well it's all about "participation", right? :lol:
> 
> BTW,, when was the last time duck season ended on any week day?


Damn SW guys!!!!!

Or is it

Damn Late season Bay guys for not speaking up enough to counteract the small yet powerfull early season faction from Nayonquin Point!!!!!

Or is it

Damn Western UP guys(smaller minority than the SW guys) wanting early!!!!!!!

Or is it

Damn Harsen Island and Point Mouille guys, not wanting to get froze out!!!!!!!!!

Crap, now my head hurts:yikes:


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

[QUOTE=goosemanrdk;


Damn Late season Bay guys for not speaking up enough to counteract the small yet powerfull early season faction from Nayonquin Point!!!!!

Damn Harsen Island and Point Mouille guys, not wanting to get froze out!!!!!!!!

And they say, "Now", you know the "Rest" of the story.......


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Mike L said:


> ;
> And they say said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Damn SW guys!!!!!
> 
> Or is it
> 
> ...


Non-SW guys that compromised and gave up a weekend so late season could have 2 additional weekdays. Works great this year due to the holiday, but next year people would start to need to utilize vacation days. Weekend days for non-holiday weekdays is not a good trade for most.


Really, doesn't it all just boil down to what opener Zone 1 pics since the rest of the zones always just seem to fall in line with consecutive openers? If Zone 1 would have opened a week later, it likely would have pushed everyone back a week. Not sure, has there ever been a season where zone 2 did not open on the next consecutive weekend to zone 1? Has zone 3 every not opened on a consecutive weekend to zone 2? If so I'd say it has rarely happened. So with all the issues you outlined it all may just boil down to the urge to open consecutive weekends.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Non-SW guys that compromised and gave up a weekend so late season could have 2 additional weekdays. Works great this year due to the holiday, but next year people would start to need to utilize vacation days. Weekend days for non-holiday weekdays is not a good trade for most.
> 
> 
> ...Not sure, has there ever been a season where zone 2 did not open on the next consecutive weekend to zone 1? Has zone 3 every not opened on a consecutive weekend to zone 2? If so I'd say it has rarely happened. So with all the issues you outlined it all may just boil down to the urge to open consecutive weekends.


My memory isn't that good, but I recall at least once in maybe the late 80's or early 90's when Z's 1 & 2 opened up together...I believe??? Or was it Z's 2 & 3???  Decoy 706 has all the damn waterfowl guides going back into the 70's, so he should be able to verify this. Where are you Richard???


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> My memory isn't that good, but I recall at least once in maybe the late 80's or early 90's when Z's 1 & 2 opened up together...I believe??? Or was it Z's 2 & 3???  Decoy 706 has all the damn waterfowl guides going back into the 70's, so he should be able to verify this. Where are you Richard???


Man, your memory is BAD!!! Zone 1 and Zone 2 opened on the same weekend 3 falls ago.:yikes:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Really, doesn't it all just boil down to what opener Zone 1 pics since the rest of the zones always just seem to fall in line with consecutive openers? If Zone 1 would have opened a week later, it likely would have pushed everyone back a week. So with all the issues you outlined it all may just boil down to the urge to open consecutive weekends.


Yep, However all of things I outlined make it that much easier for Zone 1 to pick what it picked and allow the cards to fall into place. Really just pointing out how the zones are tied together in some fashion.

Also, all of things I pointed out are why I still don't feel that a standard set opener(last Sat, First Sat, second sat) will ever fly. All of the groups above won't give up the option to prevent themselves from being on the short end of the stick when the calander would float around to favoring the later guys.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am starting to wonder the point of CWAC..... then again I will fully admit I am not up to speed on everything they do.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh and I agree if we had set dates would almost make the CWAC pointless which would take the power from the guys on a power trip and that is never a good thing. Like someone else said, it simply makes too much sense.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> Oh and I agree if we had set dates would almost make the CWAC pointless which would take the power from the guys on a power trip and that is never a good thing. Like someone else said, it simply makes too much sense.


opening days are not what the cwac is about, but they have dominated the meetings of late and thats what you hear about.

cwac is a big part of a lot of decisions...having some great goose seasons without the GMU limitations is one example.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

craigrh13 said:


> I am starting to wonder the point of CWAC..... then again I will fully admit I am not up to speed on everything they do.


An organized group representing stakeholders from around the state to provide feedback to the DNR regarding waterfowl hunting regulations.

Simply one form of input.

Most other states do not have any form of organized public input.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Also, all of things I pointed out are why I still don't feel that a standard set opener(last Sat, First Sat, second sat) will ever fly. All of the groups above won't give up the option to prevent themselves from being on the short end of the stick when the calander would float around to favoring the later guys.


Exactly.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> opening days are not what the cwac is about, but they have dominated the meetings of late and thats what you hear about.
> 
> cwac is a big part of a lot of decisions...having some great goose seasons without the GMU limitations is one example.


Thanks SK.

Trust me, I would like nothing more than being able to have meetings where the discussions could be more about finding ways to enhance opportunity and improve options than bickering over a week or 2 here and there. Sooooooooooooooo redundant and ultimately pointless as weather is what makes or breaks our waterfowling.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> Oh and I agree if we had set dates would almost make the CWAC pointless which would take the power from the guys on a power trip and that is never a good thing. Like someone else said, it simply makes too much sense.


If there is anything to be learned from these threads is that a single CWAC rep has minimal power, I doubt they fear losing it. It may give some the feeling of self importance, human nature, but I'd guess that is the rare case since how many people would deal with the headache just so they can saw they are on CWAC.


----------



## michiganduckmaster (Dec 28, 2011)

I hunt Mostly zone 1 and 2 I would like to see the season dates start First Sat in Oct in Z1. and 2nd Sat in Oct in Z2 and no split or only a 5 day split but come on our season splint this year at 20 days plain stupid in Z2


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

michiganduckmaster said:


> I hunt Mostly zone 1 and 2 I would like to see the season dates start First Sat in Oct in Z1. and 2nd Sat in Oct in Z2 and *no split or only a 5 day split* but come on our season splint this year at 20 days plain stupid in Z2


Just so ya know..........

Last year the dates were criticized for there ONLY being a 5 day break.

"5 days is not enough" was the rallying cry by some folks.

Once again, cannot please everyone.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> If there is anything to be learned from these threads is that a single CWAC rep has minimal power, I doubt they fear losing it. It may give some the feeling of self importance, human nature, but I'd guess that is the rare case since* how many people would deal with the headache just so they can say they are on CWAC*.


A few years ago I was all ready to walk away after a 3 year stint. But, a pretty darned good biologist asked me to stick around as a very ominous hill was around the corner (zone configuration).

So.................., :banghead3 ....................you get the idea.

Yes, I have a headache. BUT, I can say I sat on CWAC:chillin:!!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

When was the last time I did that, and my fans would be dissapointed. 

Put the Bay in its own zone. Problem solved.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Man, your memory is BAD!!! Zone 1 and Zone 2 opened on the same weekend 3 falls ago.:yikes:


:lol::lol: I admit it. Several reasons (excuses?) for it though. 1) I quit hunting the Z 2 opener many years ago. Trust me, back when I hunted it annually I knew EXACTLY when Z 2 opened. 2) for the last I don't know how many years, my annual North Dakota trip has coincided with our Z 3 opener. Therefore I don't even start thinking about hunting here in Michigan until at least the 2nd or 3rd week of Z 3 season. 3) I'm old...my mind is jello at times :sad:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> Put the Bay in its own zone. Problem solved.


You have many more hurdles to overcome before you reach that one. 

1) You need to break the consecutive opener mentality.
2) You need to convince Zone 2 to play with the dates that Sag Bay pushes.
3) You need to convince SE that they want to go later with you.

Since you appear to be crying for just one more additional week this year, I suggest you take a lesson in history and see that just a few years ago Zone 3 with Sag. Bay in it had 2 weekends in December. How did the evil Sag. Bay let that chance to screw SW get by them I'll never know 

IMO, quibling over 1 week is a waste of time. Instead of appreciating the extra 2 late season days you got this year at the expense of weekend days that many more could have utilized, or appreciating that your split could have been utilized by more if it was mid December, your still crying you didn't get enough. Geez, I thought Kid was overly harsh on you with the whole Bellyache comments, but he was spot on. Your just like a politician who fails to grasp the complexity of things and gravitates to a single half true statement.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Screw the Saturday around the first of Oct thingy.. Just open z2 up before that first dang full moon in Oct, whenever that falls. :rant:


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> ....IMO, quibling over 1 week is a waste of time. Instead of appreciating the extra 2 late season days you got this year at the expense of weekend days that many more could have utilized, or appreciating that your split could have been utilized by more if it was mid December, your still crying you didn't get enough. Geez, I thought Kid was overly harsh on you with the whole Bellyache comments, but he was spot on. Your just like a politician who fails to grasp the complexity of things and gravitates to a single half true statement.


^^^^^I'll take that for 60 millions Mr. Trebek.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

You must remember that we have a standard right now.(as long as we have a liberal framework) It is called the Sat nearest the 24th of Sept. This is the date that the feds give us as an opening day. As that day progresses yearly you will find that some of those dates will be the third sat in Sept. Some years it will be the last.

Next year that date will be the 21st. the year after that it will be the 27th whitch is the last Sat in Sept.

After next season opening day will be a week later than it is now.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Zorba said:


> Next year that date will be the 21st.
> .


Maybe??????? How will the almighty Thanksgiving weekend and when it falls next year play into things. It could get interesting. Closed waterfowl(goose) hunting over that weekend was not a good thing a couple of years ago. I think the chronic ringing in my left year is from the yelling over that when it happened.

If Zone 1 opens on that Saturday next year and the other zones follow in suit, Zone 2 would close the weekend prior Thanksgiving(or have to close on the friday prior to that weekend to allow for all 4 days the Holiday weekend to be open) and Zone 3(if does the same as this year would close on the Friday of Thanksgiving weekend. Doable, yes but I can already hear the SCREAMING right if either of those were to happen.

Heck I am game:
Next year will be
Zone 1 Sep 28th - Nov 22, Nov 28th - Dec1
Zone 2 Oct 5 -Dec 1 and some sort of 2 day split
Zone 3 Oct 12-Dec and some sort of 2 day split
My Call, now lets wait and see how close I am. Only reason I am calling the later season for next year is how Thanksgiving falls(Nov 28th) next year. I think that weekend alone will trump the earlier stuff.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> You have many more hurdles to overcome before you reach that one.
> 
> 1) You need to break the consecutive opener mentality.
> 2) You need to convince Zone 2 to play with the dates that Sag Bay pushes.
> ...


For the record, I was not in favor of this years proposed season dates. Since nobody bothered to fill me in on the proposals, even though I asked, I was somewhat taken back they did what they did. In my opinion, I would like the whole month of December. The compromise is only getting 2 or 3 weekend into December. I feel the whole month would never happen. So maybe that helps shed some light on where I am coming from. Don't lump me into the ones who complained about the two weekends into Dec we got a short time ago. I loved it, however, would like more. I felt that was a first step. Everyone keeps telling me it is a slow process, baby steps. Okay then, but I am not losing sight of the goal. And for the record, this years date for zone 3 sucked. I wonder why nobody I asked on CWAC communicated as I had hoped. I have a rather hectic schedule in the summer months, and am usually traveling most of the summer. I am rarely home on the weekends. So it makes it hard to attend the meeting. The particular time the meeting happens is a big week for me and I am typically a 1000 miles away. 

So call it what you will, I am really no politician, I hate politics, with a passion. But I was told by you, and many others on here, it was neceassary to try and achieve my goals. Now you complain I am politicing ? Talk about a double standard... Whatever dude..

And for the record again, I agree with you on the hurdles. Small steps. Putting the Bay or maybe even some other counties if they want them could be a huge stepping stone. It could work towards more Dec hunting for this area.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> For the record, I was not in favor of this years proposed season dates. Since nobody bothered to fill me in on the proposals, even though I asked, I was somewhat taken back they did what they did. In my opinion, I would like the whole month of December. The compromise is only getting 2 or 3 weekend into December. I feel the whole month would never happen. So maybe that helps shed some light on where I am coming from. Don't lump me into the ones who complained about the two weekends into Dec we got a short time ago. I loved it, however, would like more. I felt that was a first step. Everyone keeps telling me it is a slow process, baby steps. Okay then, but I am not losing sight of the goal. And for the record, this years date for zone 3 sucked. I wonder why nobody I asked on CWAC communicated as I had hoped. I have a rather hectic schedule in the summer months, and am usually traveling most of the summer. I am rarely home on the weekends. So it makes it hard to attend the meeting. The particular time the meeting happens is a big week for me and I am typically a 1000 miles away.
> 
> So call it what you will, I am really no politician, I hate politics, with a passion. But I was told by you, and many others on here, it was neceassary to try and achieve my goals. Now you complain I am politicing ? Talk about a double standard... Whatever dude..
> 
> And for the record again, I agree with you on the hurdles. Small steps. Putting the Bay or maybe even some other counties if they want them could be a huge stepping stone. It could work towards more Dec hunting for this area.


yer delusional. you complain, then throw excuses while your complaining. hang it up.

my favorite quote of all time...



> Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and just because...


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Bellyup, as much as I would like it, the whole month of Dec will never happen. 10 days is about the best we could ever ask for.....and that is pushing it.

If we could get 2 weekends in Dec plus the late (2 day) split you would never hear another peep from me on season dates.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

huntermax-4 said:


> bellyup, as much as i would like it, the whole month of dec will never happen. 10 days is about the best we could ever ask for.....and that is pushing it.
> 
> If we could get 2 weekends in dec plus the late (2 day) split you would never hear another peep from me on season dates.
> 
> ...


yuuuuuuuup!


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Lo-Brass

I attended the CWAC meeting this past year and just wanted to give you a shout out for your leadership, participation and expertise.

Running that meeting was like trying to herd cats. Glad you stayed on and maintained your relationship with the DNR folks so to add continuity and perspective. Remember, the folks on this site are the "fringe" - the 1% that duck hunting is the be all, end all of their existence. Decisions have to be made that benefit the majority - the othe 49,000 duck hunters - that is how a democracy works.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

The Doob said:


> Lo-Brass
> 
> I attended the CWAC meeting this past year and just wanted to give you a shout out for your leadership, participation and expertise.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the kind words. I'm humbled and thank you.

Frankly, I don't work at soup kitchens or ring bells because I have a passion for outdoor experiences and direct my volunteer work towards them. The CWAC stint came from that work. Just trying to give something back as we ALL should.

It's all good.

BTW, I'll be satisfied when we have a 107 day season and an 8 duck limit:evil:. Think BIG.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Bellyup, as much as I would like it, the whole month of Dec will never happen. 10 days is about the best we could ever ask for.....and that is pushing it.
> 
> If we could get 2 weekends in Dec plus the late (2 day) split you would never hear another peep from me on season dates.
> 
> ...


Like this idea...Could careless about anything that exist in Z3 the month of October...It's a waste of time to chase honkers with a limit of 2 and have no ducks around...


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

LoBrass said:


> BTW, I'll be satisfied when we have a 107 day season and an 8 duck limit:evil:. Think BIG.


I hope that never happens. I'm sorta fond of my wife.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

KLR said:


> I hope that never happens. I'm sorta fond of my wife.


I'm calling BS!! "Sorta fond" shouldn't stand in the way.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh it wouldn't...and I'd miss her.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

SBE II said:


> Like this idea...Could careless about anything that exist in Z3 the month of October...It's a waste of time to chase honkers with a limit of 2 and have no ducks around...


I'm sorry but posts like this make me want to see a restrictive season. If your hunting solely Z3 in MI you've just missed almost a 1/3 of your duck season. What are you going to do when if the feds say restrictive season, pack it in? One of the best goose seasons i have had since living in MI and ducks were good, not great in Oct. There are plenty of people that did well in Oct. Although its much easier to complain about what you dont have.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Bellyup, as much as I would like it, the whole month of Dec will never happen. 10 days is about the best we could ever ask for.....and that is pushing it.
> 
> If we could get 2 weekends in Dec plus the late (2 day) split you would never hear another peep from me on season dates.
> 
> ...


Think big as LoBrass states, and settle for what you are saying. I stated I would fine with that. I also stated I doubt the whole month of Dec would ever be possible. 

If we could squeek out 3 weekends in Dec that would be awesome. When was the last time anyone felt awesome about getting what they wanted in season dates ? 

Of course the magic pill would be to simply move to SD or ND. Sure wish they had my kind of jobs close enough to the areas I like to make the move.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

wavie said:


> I'm sorry but posts like this make me want to see a restrictive season. If your hunting solely Z3 in MI you've just missed almost a 1/3 of your duck season. What are you going to do when if the feds say restrictive season, pack it in? One of the best goose seasons i have had since living in MI and ducks were good, not great in Oct. There are plenty of people that did well in Oct. Although its much easier to complain about what you dont have.


Yep, I'll pack it in, no issues whatsoever. Due to climate changes in the past 2 years my duck counts are tremendously low. I will pack it in and go to canada, the dakotas, missouri, and NY. All the states mentioned have solid dates in the ladder part of the year. I don't hunt in October, I primarily chase fields because everyone is gangbusters on water. How many migrant feeds do you see in October? My logs show October has never paid out, goose migration always hits around turkey day give or take a few days, and ducks dependant on weather right at the end of the season. I wonder how many ducks are killed during the split vs the actual season, the count I would be looking for is duck count per guy..Michigan I will openly admit it doesn't get a solid push like other states closer to the big Miss or central, but the 3-4 days it does occur..its fun


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Michigan I will openly admit it doesn't get a solid push like other states closer to the big Miss or central, but the 3-4 days it does occur..its fun


I think you need to experience more of Michigan.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

SBE, I apologize for my smart a** reply - the bottom line is not wether you have money or you don't, wether you want to hunt all of September or all of December, it's what works for the biggest share of the duck hunters in Michigan. That is what the DNR and the CWAC have tried to accomplish - with an occassional hat tip to the fringes, i.e. the four day split this year - which has certain groups apoplectic about closing on a Thursday and losing a weekend. 

We all get 60 days to do the best we can, good luck to those who have the opportunity to hunt the late season.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> SBE is much like me, i only care about mallards and geese so i prefer later. not much we will be able to do about moving later. 1 week at most. couple freeze outs and thats over. happens every few years. the pendelum swings.


and I'm not saying there's anything wrong with favoring mallards only. But you don't whine about the lack of mallards here. You've been at it a long time here...you get it. It is what it is here...pockets of good or even great hunting. And so you go to Nodak to get your mallard "fix". But we aren't a state where a major migration takes place. We shoot mainly locally raised Great Lakes mallards. That's all it will *ever* be. The answer isn't giving up October hunting for December hunting...that won't make Michigan hunting as good as Nodak, Arkansas, etc. So accept that, and don't whine about it. That's all I'm saying.

This discussion reminds me of the guys over on the Quality Deer Management forum that whine about Michigan not being as good for "quality" deer as Kansas, Missouri, southern Ohio, etc. We aren't in the same caliber as them..for a lot of reasons. And we never will be. That ship sailed in the early 1900's when we became highly industrialized, our human population started booming because of this manufacturing job base, our land started getting split into little chunks (vs. huge acreage pieces in many of those other states), etc. So you can't force us to be a "quality" deer hunting state...it just won't work. Nor can you make us the next North Dakota...not possible.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> and I'm not saying there's anything wrong with favoring mallards only. But you don't whine about the lack of mallards here. You've been at it a long time here...you get it. It is what it is here...pockets of good or even great hunting. And so you go to Nodak to get your mallard "fix". But we aren't a state where a major migration takes place. We shoot mainly locally raised Great Lakes mallards. That's all it will *ever* be. The answer isn't giving up October hunting for December hunting...that won't make Michigan hunting as good as Nodak, Arkansas, etc. So accept that, and don't whine about it. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> This discussion reminds me of the guys over on the Quality Deer Management forum that whine about Michigan not being as good for "quality" deer as Kansas, Missouri, southern Ohio, etc. We aren't in the same caliber as them..for a lot of reasons. And we never will be. That ship sailed in the early 1900's when we became highly industrialized, our human population started booming because of this manufacturing job base, our land started getting split into little chunks (vs. huge acreage pieces in many of those other states), etc. So you can't force us to be a "quality" deer hunting state...it just won't work. Nor can you make us the next North Dakota...not possible.


You're correct that MI will never be like the above states you mentioned, but in terms of harvest there's way's for those numbers to increase for mallards and thats running later. Thats my only point, I accept like Belly said, it will only fluctuate with a 1 week difference. I hunted public property in MO and just a portion of it, it's crazy how much more time, and energy they put into resources than what MI does. But if you do build it, they will come.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

The Doob said:


> SBE, I apologize for my smart a** reply - the bottom line is not wether you have money or you don't, wether you want to hunt all of September or all of December, it's what works for the biggest share of the duck hunters in Michigan. That is what the DNR and the CWAC have tried to accomplish - with an occassional hat tip to the fringes, i.e. the four day split this year - which has certain groups apoplectic about closing on a Thursday and losing a weekend.
> 
> We all get 60 days to do the best we can, good luck to those who have the opportunity to hunt the late season.


All good my man...MI is a deer hunters state, it will never change...Astonishing though to consider I'm willing to pay $100+ to go hunt SD and even NY, you think MI would catch on and start charging the hell out of NR but I guess then businesses might cry.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> and I'm not saying there's anything wrong with favoring mallards only. But you don't whine about the lack of mallards here. You've been at it a long time here...you get it. It is what it is here...pockets of good or even great hunting. And so you go to Nodak to get your mallard "fix". But we aren't a state where a major migration takes place. We shoot mainly locally raised Great Lakes mallards. That's all it will *ever* be. The answer isn't giving up October hunting for December hunting...that won't make Michigan hunting as good as Nodak, Arkansas, etc. So accept that, and don't whine about it. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> This discussion reminds me of the guys over on the Quality Deer Management forum that whine about Michigan not being as good for "quality" deer as Kansas, Missouri, southern Ohio, etc. We aren't in the same caliber as them..for a lot of reasons. And we never will be. That ship sailed in the early 1900's when we became highly industrialized, our human population started booming because of this manufacturing job base, our land started getting split into little chunks (vs. huge acreage pieces in many of those other states), etc. So you can't force us to be a "quality" deer hunting state...it just won't work. Nor can you make us the next North Dakota...not possible.



Michigan is a great waterfowl state whose quality and diversity make it one of the top tier waterfowl states and it needs to be managed as such.

If someone want's to kill mallards, there are better options, if someone want's to kill geese there are a few better options, if someone want's to kill divers, there are a few better options, if someone want's to kill sea ducks there are a few better options. If someone want's to do it all, there are very few if any better options than the state we live in.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> ...but in terms of harvest there's way's for those numbers to increase for mallards and thats running later. Thats my only point...


I'll agree the harvest for mallards may increase some. But as far as overall harvest, we'll have to agree to disagree. The data the DNR provides shows we shoot a lot of our ducks here in October and early November, which is partially because participation is highest, and it happens to coincide with their data regarding peak migration patterns in the majority of the SLP. Now hunting in December could be better for mallards only in certain areas or pockets, but I'd guess not nearly as many people would be participating. So if you give up October, and the participation that comes with the nicer weather, and before deer hunting really heats up...i.e. more lost participation, I'd hazard a guess that the net harvest may actually go down?

Those like you who focus on mallards may have some better hunting. But the majority may not. 

And as far as putting more energy and resources into waterfowl resources in Michigan, unless the funding sources change drastically, which would take a major shift in the attitudes of our legislators, the DNR does not, and will not, have the resources for waterfowl that you would like to see. The only way that will happen in my lifetime is through private organizations/associations such as Shiawassee Flats, Harsen's Island Waterfowlers, etc. putting their money and efforts into key areas (much like private hunt clubs do in other states). As Wildlife Chief Russ Mason is fond of saying, they can't do it without lots of help from volunteers. But again, that will only create pockets of good to excellent hunting, not an overall quality of hunting like some of those key waterfowl states.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

SBE II said:


> You're correct that MI will never be like the above states you mentioned, but in terms of harvest there's way's for those numbers to increase for mallards and thats running later.


I'm not trying to be an ass to you, but this is part of the problem. You take your experience in a single county that is not a county along the shore of Saginaw Bay or LSC and try to relate your experience of not shooting birds in October to the state as a whole.

Just sayin the county that you are in may benefit from going later, but your bread and butter duck hunting counties may not. I believe Kid has brought up numerous times that mallard peak at the flats is around the last week of October, and judging by Bay Creepers pics from mid Oct at Fish Point there were plenty of mallards.

There is a lot going on in the state for waterfowling at any given time.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> and I'm not saying there's anything wrong with favoring mallards only. But you don't whine about the lack of mallards here. You've been at it a long time here...you get it. It is what it is here...pockets of good or even great hunting. And so you go to Nodak to get your mallard "fix". But we aren't a state where a major migration takes place. We shoot mainly locally raised Great Lakes mallards. That's all it will *ever* be. The answer isn't giving up October hunting for December hunting...that won't make Michigan hunting as good as Nodak, Arkansas, etc. So accept that, and don't whine about it. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> This discussion reminds me of the guys over on the Quality Deer Management forum that whine about Michigan not being as good for "quality" deer as Kansas, Missouri, southern Ohio, etc. We aren't in the same caliber as them..for a lot of reasons. And we never will be. That ship sailed in the early 1900's when we became highly industrialized, our human population started booming because of this manufacturing job base, our land started getting split into little chunks (vs. huge acreage pieces in many of those other states), etc. So you can't force us to be a "quality" deer hunting state...it just won't work. Nor can you make us the next North Dakota...not possible.


Hey now, deer hunting should have no infulence on waterfowl season.:evilsmile


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm not trying to be an ass to you, but this is part of the problem. You take your experience in a single county that is not a county along the shore of Saginaw Bay or LSC and try to relate your experience of not shooting birds in October to the state as a whole.
> 
> Just sayin the county that you are in may benefit from going later, but your bread and butter duck hunting counties may not. I believe Kid has brought up numerous times that mallard peak at the flats is around the last week of October, and judging by Bay Creepers pics from mid Oct at Fish Point there were plenty of mallards.
> 
> There is a lot going on in the state for waterfowling at any given time.


You wear me out...Go hunt divers cause you obviously have selective hearing about things I have said but yet others seems to understand where I'm coming from. Zone 4 me please...East side vs west side..Shi would only be like 4 hrs of travel for me to hunt with a bazillion ppl, no thanks..


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> If someone want's to do it all, there are very few if any better options than the state we live in.


Let me preface: I am not targeting you Caddis with what I am about to say, just using the comment you made.

And I think this is the something that should be thought about when judging some of the others. There are those that don't want to do it all and just want to do "their thing", and the needs of doing "their thing" are going to dictate their needs and perception of the season. Is it really right to run them thru the ringer for it?

I don't agree with all of the SW guys wants, I don't agree with favoring to the extent that we do the early guys. Middle guys are lucky as they are in the middle and will always be able to get what they want. I do however understand both sides. Where I sit right now, I am more sympathetic to the late(SW) guys as they are, in a way getting somewhat the short end of the stick at least in my opinion.
There are guys that want to hunt October, guys that want to hunt November and guys that want to hunt December.
So this year zone3:
October had 84% days open to hunt ducks
November had 100% days open to hunt ducks
December has 13% days open to hunt ducks

Open Zone 3 1 week later and:
October would be 61% days open to hunt
November would be 100% days open to hunt ducks
December would 35% days open to hunt ducks

IMHO a set 1 week later(second Saturday) opener for zone 3 is not going to decrease participation or decrease recruitment in the least bit. I honestly feel that there are 2 groups of waterfowlers in the state:
Those that hunt a couple weeks prior to deer hunting activity heating up
Those that hunt all season long.
Move the opener 1 week later(this year) to the second Saturday and not a dang one of those groups would do anything different in their hunting.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Hey now, deer hunting should have no infulence on waterfowl season.:evilsmile


:lol: We've been down that path a time or two, eh?

But deer season undoubtedly means less participation in waterfowling. No one should argue that is a fact. Now whether people (like me) take back up waterfowling after a few days of deer waiting is anyone's guess. But the first few days after Nov 15th certainly takes a lot of hunters out of the marsh.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> :lol: We've been down that path a time or two, eh?
> 
> But deer season undoubtedly means less participation in waterfowling. No one should argue that is a fact. Now whether people (like me) take back up waterfowling after a few days of deer waiting is anyone's guess. But the first few days after *Nov 15th certainly takes a l*ot of hunters out of the marsh.


I would sure be curious as to daily waterfowl hunter participation Nov 15-the day prior to thanksgiving vs daily waterfowl hunter participation Thanksgiving day to say Dec 5-7th(we have gone that late numerous times)?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> ...IMHO a set 1 week later(second Saturday) opener for zone 3 is not going to decrease participation or decrease recruitment in the least bit...


And I'll preface this by saying I'm not a person that hunts early October, as I'm typically in North Dakota, but there are a lot of people throughout the state that love to hunt the "little brown ducks" or "lbd" (i.e. teal, woodies, etc.), and for teal especially, they have to get at them as early as possible or they're mainly outta here. If you didn't give a rip about teal and wood ducks (SBE for example), sure...later the better in October is great for you. 

But we're back to the discussion about trying to make everyone at least a bit happy. If you cut out the first couple weeks of October, you're going to make an awful lot of people unhappy...the "lbd" people. So balance that out with how currently there are a good share of people in west/SW Michigan who are unhappy. Where do you draw the line? I don't have an answer...just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> And I'll preface this by saying I'm not a person that hunts early October, as I'm typically in North Dakota, but there are a lot of people throughout the state that love to hunt the "little brown ducks" or "lbd" (i.e. teal, woodies, etc.), and for teal especially, they have to get at them as early as possible or they're mainly outta here. If you didn't give a rip about teal and wood ducks (SBE for example), sure...later the better in October is great for you.
> 
> But we're back to the discussion about trying to make everyone at least a bit happy. If you cut out the first couple weeks of October, you're going to make an awful lot of people unhappy...the "lbd" people. So balance that out with how currently there are a good share of people in west/SW Michigan who are unhappy. Where do you draw the line? I don't have an answer...just playing devil's advocate.


Wood ducks don't decoy anyway. :corkysm55 Most states do a early wood duck and teal..but eh its whatever


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

goosemanrdk said:


> Let me preface: I am not targeting you Caddis with what I am about to say, just using the comment you made.
> 
> And I think this is the something that should be thought about when judging some of the others. There are those that don't want to do it all and just want to do "their thing", and the needs of doing "their thing" are going to dictate their needs and perception of the season. Is it really right to run them thru the ringer for it?
> 
> ...


I'm going to disagree w your last statement Rob. One group would have one more week of really good hunting.  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> But we're back to the discussion about trying to make everyone at least a bit happy. If you cut out the first couple weeks of October, you're going to make an awful lot of people unhappy...the "lbd" people. So balance that out with how currently there are a good share of people in west/SW Michigan who are unhappy. Where do you draw the line? I don't have an answer...just playing devil's advocate.


And a set second Saturday opener would swing back in their favor at times as well. Some years they get, some years late gets, some years it splits. Currently, we are in the swing where if we had the set, things would be favoring the late guys, but with the constant moving target option the early guys keep getting. 
And everyone wonders why the late guys are upset?

And I still stand by what I said. Upset or not about the LBD's those guys are still going to hunt, especially OPENING weekend. So, still have participation.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

goosemanrdk said:


> And a set second Saturday opener would swing back in their favor at times as well. Some years they get, some years late gets, some years it splits. Currently, we are in the swing where if we had the set, things would be favoring the late guys, but with the constant moving target option the early guys keep getting.
> And everyone wonders why the late guys are upset?
> 
> And I still stand by what I said. Upset or not about the LBD's those guys are still going to hunt, especially OPENING weekend. So, still have participation.


Understanding I have never been to a CWAC meeting, if the state is all about participation why does deer season always open on the 15th? Why bow on the 1st? So why does fowl have to always give way to a weekend start...:help:Or a split on a weekend...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> I would sure be curious as to daily waterfowl hunter participation Nov 15-the day prior to thanksgiving vs daily waterfowl hunter participation Thanksgiving day to say Dec 5-7th(we have gone that late numerous times)?


of course weather (or ice?) has a lot to do with it, but I would assume there would be a spike in participation after Thanksgiving day compared to before it just because of the people who deer hunt. Yet when you take the season as a whole, my assumption is this wouldn't amount to nearly as many as in October simply because more have given up duck hunting once we get into deer season. 

for example, let's say they were able (willing?) to survey each and every person that hunts waterfowl in Michigan, and has them record every day they hunted. Would it look something like this?

Opening day until Nov 1st - 95% hunted (some likely don't hunt at all in Oct, but do later)

Nov 1st to Nov 15th - 75% hunted (I know for a fact a lot of people prioritize bowhunting once the rut starts heavy, usually around Halloween)

Nov 15th to Thanksgiving - 25%-50% hunted (I believe many have given up by the 15th?)

Thanksgiving to the end - 40% - 50% hunted (maybe a slight spike from before Thanksgiving)

Just kicking things around here. It would be interesting to see this data if there's a way they could mine it.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> of course weather (or ice?) has a lot to do with it, but I would assume there would be a spike in participation after Thanksgiving day compared to before it just because of the people who deer hunt. Yet when you take the season as a whole, my assumption is this wouldn't amount to nearly as many as in October simply because more have given up duck hunting once we get into deer season.
> 
> for example, let's say they were able (willing?) to survey each and every person that hunts waterfowl in Michigan, and has them record every day they hunted. Would it look something like this?
> 
> ...


Check ins at your GMU's should be a good sample survey...


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

SBE II said:


> Understanding I have never been to a CWAC meeting, if the state is all about participation why does deer season always open on the 15th? Why bow on the 1st? So why does fowl have to always give way to a weekend start...:help:Or a split on a weekend...


Participation. Opening on a weekend to allow the maximum number, of the limited amount of waterfowlers in the state, to be able to most likely get out and hunt.


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

just ducky said:


> Geeez. Not that you shouldn't have an opinion, but I didn't see that coming


 what a surprise huh! :yikes:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Geeez. Not that you shouldn't have an opinion, but I didn't see that coming


Been down here for almost 3 years, takes me 2.5 hours to travel back home. Come home often to hunt, but fuel is too costly, so I started hunting with guys around here, hardest thing about here is getting permission. Lost my job due to the recession in 2008, almost lost my house, short sold it. Went back to school got educated and realized there was nothing back around home and my hometown in hurting something fierce right now, and have had numerous friends lose their jobs. But hey we can wait for the world to change or we just do what we can to make a difference.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> LoBrass likely knows, but whether he's at liberty to comment or not.....I believe the DNR basically has said they will not consider an early split (i.e. an October close) for fear of losing participation. That's just my recollection, but I believe I got that second hand through some CWAC members.


This!!!!

Heck I asked a couple of them(DNRE) why, and I could not even get a "cause we said so." Just got a blank stare.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Like I said, the whole month of Dec would be the best thing for the 4 or 5 counties I hunt. And that represents a whole lot of SW MI. But I am more than willing to accept a compromise that allows 4 full weekends in DEC, or 3 weeks into Dec. I know, I know, it will never happen becasue I am in SW MI, and I represent the minority or hunters in the state. One can lobby the NRC, the Feds, the DNR, the CWAC, the hunters, and I am willing to bet there will not be a change of more than a week either way for the next 5 seasons. MI has the worst system for change than most states. It is broke, and I don't think anyone knows how to fix it. 

For those that even give a ****, (not many do becasue I reside in SW) I hunt about 4 or 5 counties around here. I do travel sometimes to the U.P. for a hunt, it is good hunting up there if you time it right. I also hunt zone 2 a couple times a season. It is awesome if you time it right. I hunt zone 3 the most. It can be awesome if they give the right timing. If you want to stop and research, how many people who kill birds and are far more skilled than the average fowler state that you have to travel to find the birds, scout it a lot, and time it right. Well, they are right. It is all timing......


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> Like I said, the whole month of Dec would be the best thing for the 4 or 5 counties I hunt. And that represents a whole lot of SW MI. But I am more than willing to accept a compromise that allows 4 full weekends in DEC, or 3 weeks into Dec. I know, I know, it will never happen becasue I am in SW MI, and I represent the minority or hunters in the state. One can lobby the NRC, the Feds, the DNR, the CWAC, the hunters, and I am willing to bet there will not be a change of more than a week either way for the next 5 seasons. MI has the worst system for change than most states. It is broke, and I don't think anyone knows how to fix it.
> 
> For those that even give a ****, (not many do becasue I reside in SW) I hunt about 4 or 5 counties around here. I do travel sometimes to the U.P. for a hunt, it is good hunting up there if you time it right. I also hunt zone 2 a couple times a season. It is awesome if you time it right. I hunt zone 3 the most. It can be awesome if they give the right timing. If you want to stop and research, how many people who kill birds and are far more skilled than the average fowler state that you have to travel to find the birds, scout it a lot, and time it right. Well, they are right. It is all timing......



:woohoo1:bingo!!!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Timing?

Yes. You have to hunt when the season is open.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> It is broke, and I don't think anyone knows how to fix it.


broke for who? lol. only thing broke is 2 day late season


















see what i did thar? you make this too damn easy, thank god you didn't choose lawyer as your profession...you would never sell a jury.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Not knocking the SW guys as most on here agree.Here is something I have failed to grasp ever since I have read these date threads on here and SW Michigan. 

Ok so we have the migration of puddlers in late Oct-Nov (red arrow).. They filter through the east side as well as NWLP.. Than at some point they hit a force field (yellow line) and turn east. Going to the Bay, SE Michigan and stage til November where they head west (Black arrow) reaching southwest Michigan sometime in November. 

I can assure you that they do not come from NWLP our birds came through on Sandy and the week before and left.. So birds in NWLP must turn east at some point to continue their venture.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Not knocking the SW guys as most on here agree.Here is something I have failed to grasp ever since I have read these date threads on here and SW Michigan.
> 
> Ok so we have the migration of puddlers in late Oct-Nov (red arrow).. They filter through the east side as well as NWLP.. Than at some point they hit a force field (yellow line) and turn east. Going to the Bay, SE Michigan and stage til November where they head west (Black arrow) reaching southwest Michigan sometime in November.
> 
> I can assure you that they do not come from NWLP our birds came through on Sandy and the week before and left.. So birds in NWLP must turn east at some point to continue their venture.


Lol. Its like duck migration for dummies (play on the book titles). I think dedgoose has a future in mapping....boys got skillz

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

We interrupt this thread for an important message:










:evil:


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Not knocking the SW guys as most on here agree.Here is something I have failed to grasp ever since I have read these date threads on here and SW Michigan.
> 
> Ok so we have the migration of puddlers in late Oct-Nov (red arrow).. They filter through the east side as well as NWLP.. Than at some point they hit a force field (yellow line) and turn east. Going to the Bay, SE Michigan and stage til November where they head west (Black arrow) reaching southwest Michigan sometime in November.
> 
> I can assure you that they do not come from NWLP our birds came through on Sandy and the week before and left.. So birds in NWLP must turn east at some point to continue their venture.


I know your map was meant to be humorous (and it was), but there may be some truth to the east west migration. Not sure where they come from (and it really doesn't matter), but the truth is they do come later. I didn't think anyone even questioned this anymore......

While I would love a later season, I understand the reasons we don't have it and never will with the current configuration. I've just adapted and now target geese 90% of the time and chase the ducks around the first and last week. If we had a later season would I devote more times to ducks?......Absolutely YES! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Lol. Its like duck migration for dummies (play on the book titles).[/URL]


Actually thats exactly where it came from.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

haha, your killin me


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've adapted by focusing more on geese and deer.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Huntermax-4 said:


> I know your map was meant to be humorous (and it was), but there may be some truth to the east west migration. Not sure where they come from (and it really doesn't matter), but the truth is they do come later. I didn't think anyone even questioned this anymore......
> 
> While I would love a later season, I understand the reasons we don't have it and never will with the current configuration. I've just adapted and now target geese 90% of the time and chase the ducks around the first and last week. If we had a later season would I devote more times to ducks?......Absolutely YES!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yea what he said....Dad shot a goose banded in eastern ontario 2 years ago in SW MI...Someone must have shook him and made him dizzy...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The book funny.. Map not supposed to be..


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Actually thats exactly where it came from.


Well done.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

In all honesty there is East/West migration within the state and Wisconsin to Michigan. Just far too little to factor in to a discussion when we are dealing with the complete dominance of North to South.

jmo.

Nice work on the graphics. Sometimes I feel like the yellow line as in there is a forcefield surrounding me and no duck wants to fly within a 1/2 mile of me. I hope I'm not the one causing the migration shift to the east.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> The book funny.. Map not supposed to be..


i do like the force field (yellow line) though. i call that no-mans land, do ducks even go there? its like a duck desert.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Roflmao. You guys are great


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Actually thats exactly where it came from.


Now there's the Dedgoose we've been missing.

You and your crazy east/west west/east migration talk, Mama says all migratory waterfowl travel north south.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> .
> 
> all migratory waterfowl travel north south.
> 
> ...


I wish the Hudson bay breeding snow geese would get that memo. Sure wouldn't mind seeing a few more of them travel thru Michigan. Could get a little more than 4 weeks of use out of my snow goose spread.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Not knocking the SW guys as most on here agree.Here is something I have failed to grasp ever since I have read these date threads on here and SW Michigan.
> 
> Ok so we have the migration of puddlers in late Oct-Nov (red arrow).. They filter through the east side as well as NWLP.. Than at some point they hit a force field (yellow line) and turn east. Going to the Bay, SE Michigan and stage til November where they head west (Black arrow) reaching southwest Michigan sometime in November.
> 
> I can assure you that they do not come from NWLP our birds came through on Sandy and the week before and left.. So birds in NWLP must turn east at some point to continue their venture.



This is like one of those old commercials...."this is your mind on drugs" :lol: Man, I looked at this quick, and the first thought that came to mind..."I picked a really bad week to quit drinkin'" :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Actually thats exactly where it came from.


Damn this is good stuff! This is the best post since that one with the mergy lawn darts in the lawn :lol: Bravo Dedgoose... And the best of all in it" "North to South to East to South to West explained"....classic!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Not knocking the SW guys as most on here agree.Here is something I have failed to grasp ever since I have read these date threads on here and SW Michigan.
> 
> Ok so we have the migration of puddlers in late Oct-Nov (red arrow).. They filter through the east side as well as NWLP.. Than at some point they hit a force field (yellow line) and turn east. Going to the Bay, SE Michigan and stage til November where they head west (Black arrow) reaching southwest Michigan sometime in November.
> 
> I can assure you that they do not come from NWLP our birds came through on Sandy and the week before and left.. So birds in NWLP must turn east at some point to continue their venture.


Yet another reason for the SW guys to hate the Bay. Right as the birds are about to get the SW they take an abrupt turn to the east because of that darn Bay.:lol:


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Ima scout the hell out of that yellow line next year. Ducks have to stack up when making that 90 degree turn.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

FullBody said:


> Ima scout the hell out of that yellow line next year. Ducks have to stack up when making that 90 degree turn.


Martiny. Limits. Guaranteed.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

KLR said:


> Martiny. Limits. Guaranteed.


I'll get my helmet out of the attic.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

FullBody said:


> Ima scout the hell out of that yellow line next year. Ducks have to stack up when making that 90 degree turn.


I'll save ya some time. There isn't much of a "stack up" at that yellow line. I have checked in previous years. But hey, I probably haven't put forth enough effort or spent enough on gas or equipment to fully know.:evil:


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

FullBody said:


> Ima scout the hell out of that yellow line next year. Ducks have to stack up when making that 90 degree turn.


Don't bother. I heard they have an underground tunnel from there to a couple miles out in the bay and Harriet Tubman escorts them all to safety.

Come to think of it they probably have one from the yellow line down the west side of the state down to Indiana. The only reason the sw gets some birds late in the season is because the tunnel is so stacked with birds that they can't all fit and some have to fly above ground.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pinman (Feb 2, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Not knocking the SW guys as most on here agree.Here is something I have failed to grasp ever since I have read these date threads on here and SW Michigan.
> 
> Ok so we have the migration of puddlers in late Oct-Nov (red arrow).. They filter through the east side as well as NWLP.. Than at some point they hit a force field (yellow line) and turn east. Going to the Bay, SE Michigan and stage til November where they head west (Black arrow) reaching southwest Michigan sometime in November.
> 
> I can assure you that they do not come from NWLP our birds came through on Sandy and the week before and left.. So birds in NWLP must turn east at some point to continue their venture.


 
That's great in all my travel through Michigan I've never seen that yellow wall that stops the ducks.

Kind of interesting but there is a river in SE michigan that doesn't get a october migration either, the river doesn't have a duck on it all fall. But then as soon as the marshes and lakes freeze the migration starts, a 200 yard stretch of river has 100-200 mallards on it. Only it's not really a migration they spend all winter there, or at least as long as the ice lasts.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

The yellow line is actually a fritos trail


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

KLR said:


> The yellow line is actually a fritos trail


I'll stock on on queso dip


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

pinman said:


> But then as soon as the marshes and lakes freeze the migration starts, a 200 yard stretch of river has 100-200 mallards on it. Only it's not really a migration they spend all winter there, or at least as long as the ice lasts.


Must be the cold and frozen marshes and lakes make them finally migrate to their wintering grounds.:evil:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

FullBody said:


> I'll stock on on queso dip


Better come early in the year, cause by late October all of the fritos have been eaten by something or someone, cause I have never seen the frito trail. Starting to think Huntermax is correct with his tunnel theory.:evilsmile


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

I am kinda kicking myself with some of these discussions for not trying to grab a couple of banded mallards at a local park in downtown GR last December.

See, this park in the downtown area has a HUGE wintering population of mallards that I periodically check on each winter. Keeps the kids entertained, and is fun to see the crazy things that show up(GW teal that winters, the 2 Drake mallard/wigeon crosses, the little agressive woodrow that beats the crap out of the mallards, the black ducks and the occasional pair of pintails that show up). Well, over the years I have only seen about a handfull of banded mallards at this place, until last year. Right around December 15th, the mobs of mallards showed up in force(don't want to argue about the hows and whys), but with them was a group of nearly 20 that were banded. I am not aware of any duck banding that went on last year in or near(within 100 miles) of the GR area. So, with all of the past discussions I thought it might be nice to grab a couple and read the numbers to see just where they came from. Might have been useful for some of these discussions. Unfortunately, I was never abel to find the time to try and grab a couple of them. Oh well, would have been intersting. Maybe some of them will be back again this year.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

goosemanrdk said:


> I am kinda kicking myself with some of these discussions for not trying to grab a couple of banded mallards at a local park in downtown GR last December.
> 
> See, this park in the downtown area has a HUGE wintering population of mallards that I periodically check on each winter. Keeps the kids entertained, and is fun to see the crazy things that show up(GW teal that winters, the 2 Drake mallard/wigeon crosses, the little agressive woodrow that beats the crap out of the mallards, the black ducks and the occasional pair of pintails that show up). Well, over the years I have only seen about a handfull of banded mallards at this place, until last year. Right around December 15th, the mobs of mallards showed up in force(don't want to argue about the hows and whys), but with them was a group of nearly 20 that were banded. I am not aware of any duck banding that went on last year in or near(within 100 miles) of the GR area. So, with all of the past discussions I thought it might be nice to grab a couple and read the numbers to see just where they came from. Might have been useful for some of these discussions. Unfortunately, I was never abel to find the time to try and grab a couple of them. Oh well, would have been intersting. Maybe some of them will be back again this year.


There is a recently incarcerated gentleman by the name of Jeff that might be able to help you round a couple of these buggers up this year. He should be out by then.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

FullBody said:


> There is a recently incarcerated gentleman by the name of Jeff that might be able to help you round a couple of these buggers up this year. He should be out by then.


Difference between my plan and his, is I plan to feed them, grab them and LET THEM GO WITH THE BAND STILL ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

Right around December 15th, the mobs of mallards showed up in force(don't want to argue about the hows and whys), but with them was a group of nearly 20 that were banded. I am not aware of any duck banding that went on last year in or near(within 100 miles) of the GR area. So, with all of the past discussions I thought it might be nice to grab a couple and read the numbers to see just where they came from. Might have been useful for some of these discussions. Unfortunately, I was never abel to find the time to try and grab a couple of them. Oh well, would have been intersting. Maybe some of them will be back again this year.[/QUOTE]

My money is on same year "Banded at Fish Point, Saginaw Bay...too young to fly." 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

goosemanrdk said:


> Difference between my plan and his, is I plan to feed them, grab them and LET THEM GO WITH THE BAND STILL ON!!!!!!!!!!


Ohhhhhh.......did he not do that? :16suspect 

Just heard he was really good at gettin em.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like rdk is building a case against your map with saying the yellow line takes a random jog in the GR area.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

FullBody said:


> Ohhhhhh.......did he not do that? :16suspect
> 
> Just heard he was really good at gettin em.


Camera works better for this, much more effective.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

.[/QUOTE]

My money is on same year "Banded at Fish Point, Saginaw Bay...too young to fly." 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QUOTE]

Well, that would be grounds for a migration and a later one at that.:evil:

Would also prove the East to west migration theory as well.:evilsmile


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

goosemanrdk said:


> .


My money is on same year "Banded at Fish Point, Saginaw Bay...too young to fly." 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QUOTE]

Well, that would be grounds for a migration and a later one at that.:evil:

Would also prove the East to west migration theory as well.:evilsmile[/QUOTE]

Correct...Saginaw Bay is the focal point of the Great Lakes Mallard population, and thus hunter participation. When the GMU's and bay freezes over around Dec 15th, the birds go SW...a few stop in GR and the rest Missouri or is it Arkansas? Buy the book and read it, it's all in there for the taking...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> The yellow line is actually a fritos trail


I think i have evidence of the suspect...


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Sander vitreus 01 said:


> My money is on same year "Banded at Fish Point, Saginaw Bay...too young to fly."
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well, that would be grounds for a migration and a later one at that.:evil:

Would also prove the East to west migration theory as well.:evilsmile[/QUOTE]

Correct...Saginaw Bay is the focal point of the Great Lakes Mallard population, and thus hunter participation. When the GMU's and bay freezes over around Dec 15th, the birds go SW...a few stop in GR and the rest Missouri or is it Arkansas? Buy the book and read it, it's all in there for the taking...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QUOTE]

Oh, I see. Hence why the season works just the way it is for you. There are in your area WHILE THE SEASON IS OPEN FOR HUNTING! Screw the guys that don't get to see them in their area until after the season closed cause you were able to get yours.:yikes:

And of course, you despise them even more seeing as they stole a couple days this season from you.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I think i have evidence of the suspect...


That's funny s**t! Did he make that trail from nodak all the way back here so the ducks can follow it in the spring? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Huntermax-4 said:


> That's funny s**t! Did he make that trail from nodak all the way back here so the ducks can follow it in the spring?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


if you follow that invisable yellow barrier....west into lake michigan....it ends in south central nodak. if you use frito's is it considered baiting? its technically natural harvesting practices...


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

By the looks of it, that bag of fritos was really heavy


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

goosemanrdk said:


> Well, that would be grounds for a migration and a later one at that.:evil:
> 
> Would also prove the East to west migration theory as well.:evilsmile


Correct...Saginaw Bay is the focal point of the Great Lakes Mallard population, and thus hunter participation. When the GMU's and bay freezes over around Dec 15th, the birds go SW...a few stop in GR and the rest Missouri or is it Arkansas? Buy the book and read it, it's all in there for the taking...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QUOTE]

Oh, I see. Hence why the season works just the way it is for you. There are in your area WHILE THE SEASON IS OPEN FOR HUNTING! Screw the guys that don't get to see them in their area until after the season closed cause you were able to get yours.:yikes:

And of course, you despise them even more seeing as they stole a couple days this season from you.[/QUOTE]

Relax dude....eat a Frito or something. I'm over the lost two weekend days of what would of been an "ok" hunt here weatherwise. I hope the 4 day novelty split works out for the best and not for the probable bust. Actually I'm going for benefit of the doubt, and plan to give the SW MI mecca of mallards a try. Just having a difficult time finding public places to hunt and in general so far a complete lack of huntable ducks...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I think i have evidence of the suspect...


You and Dedgoose brought the A game today. 

Well done.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

goosemanrdk said:


> Oh, I see. Hence why the season works just the way it is for you. There are in your area WHILE THE SEASON IS OPEN FOR HUNTING! Screw the guys that don't get to see them in their area until after the season closed cause you were able to get yours.:yikes:
> 
> And of course, you despise them even more seeing as they stole a couple days this season from you.


FYI...your Michigan hunting license is recognized on Saginaw Bay. 
If you drive N. on 131 and then E on 10, you can bypass all the Border Patrol and don't have to screw with Customs.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

KLR said:


> FYI...your Michigan hunting license is recognized on Saginaw Bay.
> If you drive N. on 131 and then E on 10, you can bypass all the Border Patrol and don't have to screw with Customs.


Yep, I can. And I can even afford the cost of gas to do so. However, I also understand that there are others(many who probably don't even post on here or are not members) that can not afford the costs associated with traveling that far. Must really suck for them to finacially be unable to travel to Saginaw bay to hunt the mallards when they are over there, to see them stack up in the few places they have to hunt near home and then be unable to hunt them because the season is CLOSED. Guess what, I bet there is many a SW waterfowl huntes that find themselves in the exact situation I described. But then again, they probably aren't "dedicated enough" and should some how figure out the finacials and quit worrying about taking care of their family first.

See, much like Caddis, I am not looking at this from a "me" standpoint, but from the standpoint of others as well. I just side with a "different" group of others. I am sure many that visit here can afford to travel a little more and choose not to, but also understand that there are many out there that just flat out CAN NOT!!!!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> .


My money is on same year "Banded at Fish Point, Saginaw Bay...too young to fly." 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QUOTE]

Well, that would be grounds for a migration and a later one at that.:evil:

Would also prove the East to west migration theory as well.:evilsmile[/QUOTE]

They must have just been dizzy. All waterfowl migrate directly N-S.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Sander vitreus 01 said:


> Relax dude....eat a Frito or something. I'm over the lost two weekend days of what would of been an "ok" hunt here weatherwise. I hope the 4 day novelty split works out for the best and not for the probable bust. Actually I'm going for benefit of the doubt, and plan to give the SW MI mecca of mallards a try. Just having a difficult time finding public places to hunt and in general so far a complete lack of huntable ducks...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


56 > 4 :gaga:


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I think i have evidence of the suspect...


Are ducks more attracted to scoops or reg sized fritos? Original or BBQ 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Regarding those yellow lines, how's this for an idea....

Ya know how the DNR is currently involved in the pheasant restoration initiative, and lining up small property owners to join in the "fun" and create habitat in large blocks that would eventually (their hope) re-create some large contiguous expanses of habitat for pheasants?

Okay picture this...we start lining up landowners on adjacent properties from say Houghton Lake area, all the way down to the south border of Michigan. We get them to create "strips", maybe 200 yds wide, of corn, and they harvest some and shhh let some of it lay...an accidental outcome of normal farming practices of course  Soon we would have these "lines" all the way down the state, that would attract and keep waterfowl happy and content, and keep them available to hunters. From the air, it may look much like Dedgoose's map (minus the red lines of course). It would act like airport runway landing lights, guiding the birds all the way down the state. Yeah, I like it. Think I'll pitch it to the DNR :yikes:


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> Are ducks more attracted to scoops or reg sized fritos? Original or BBQ
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Luv it:lol:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

sswhitelightning said:


> Are ducks more attracted to scoops or reg sized fritos? Original or BBQ
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Scoops!!!! Allows for the collection of water. Gets you all that a duck needs, food and water.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Sander vitreus 01 said:


> Actually I'm going for benefit of the doubt, and plan to give the SW MI mecca of mallards a try. Just having a difficult time finding public places to hunt and in general so far a complete lack of huntable ducks...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If you come this way, you need to scout more. Put the miles on. You need to be here in the last half hour of daylight for a week so you can pattern the birds. Don't forget to be here at first light too, so you can follow them and gain permission in the fields they are using. I can point you to many nice hotels so you will be comfortable while you are here. You need some places to eat as well, I can point you to some fantastic eateries as well. Most are only ten bucks or less for an avg meal. Don't get to mad at the locals that are hollering at you when you try to hunt the same areas though. Just holler back you did your time and scouted these fields and that you will meet them at the parking lot to let them know just how much you disagree with them. I mean after all, that is the main reason the bay is in zone 3 to begin with, you did not want us trolls hunting the bay on your opener........ 

Rest assured, the folks around here are much more friendly than a lot of bay stories I have read about on this site. Heck, we won't even tell you to go back where you belong, or tell you what we really think of the bay folks. Most likely you will get an invite to hunt with someone if you are on the same water or field and multiple permissions were given. 

If you truly want to see what amount of birds are around here let me know. I can point you to some tornados of mallards, some incredible amounts of divers, all on huntable water and not huge great lakes water. Geese ? There are enough of those around all year they are like asian carp. But they are smarter than asian carp, they hang out downtown and in places not huntable. But if you bring enough water decoys you can suck them in while they are flying around. I don't have enough boats to haul 300 plus floater goose decoys.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

All this bay hunter slamming... I think it's time the "bay hunters" and the "sw guys" took this outside :evilsmile It'll be like the movie "The Outsiders". You guys can wear your collared shirts, we'll wear our biggest belt buckles :lol: For the record I don't fight fair... I totally plan on putting gang line clips over each of my knuckles.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

rentalrider said:


> All this bay hunter slamming... I think it's time the "bay hunters" and the "sw guys" took this outside :evilsmile It'll be like the movie "The Outsiders". You guys can wear your collared shirts, we'll wear our biggest belt buckles :lol: For the record I don't fight fair... I totally plan on putting gang line clips over each of my knuckles.


I don't know what team to fight for! I live in sw but hunt the entire Bay Area in question. I am coming with my grapple anchors swinging in both hands anyhow. Maybe my trident like long line hook. Fritos will be flying!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's how you can tell Steve, if you are able to take your teeth out for the fight and you're under 55, you're with the bay guys. Time to iron your collars


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i was so mad this year...here it was 2 weeks before duck season and birds were everywhere. I mean we were covered in birds about Sept 15th. TEAL, WOODIES, MALLARDS.....and you know what totally sucked....

I couldn't shoot them because dang season opens so late. I mean what a pisser...heres all these ducks and i couldn't shoot them. 

I have come here today to complain and explain to EVERYONE that will listen, WHY CAN'T SEASON BE ADJUSTED so i can shoot those dang birds???


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i was so mad this year...here it was 2 weeks before duck season and birds were everywhere. I mean we were covered in birds about Sept 15th. TEAL, WOODIES, MALLARDS.....and you know what totally sucked....
> 
> I couldn't shoot them because dang season opens so late. I mean what a pisser...heres all these ducks and i couldn't shoot them.
> 
> I have come here today to complain and explain to EVERYONE that will listen, WHY CAN'T SEASON BE ADJUSTED so i can shoot those dang birds???


Your in the minority, quit whining. I see them early as well and you don't see me whining. Ya can't have it all ya know, take the season as it is and deal with it...........


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i was so mad this year...here it was 2 weeks before duck season and birds were everywhere. I mean we were covered in birds about Sept 15th. TEAL, WOODIES, MALLARDS.....and you know what totally sucked....
> 
> I couldn't shoot them because dang season opens so late. I mean what a pisser...heres all these ducks and i couldn't shoot them.
> 
> I have come here today to complain and explain to EVERYONE that will listen, WHY CAN'T SEASON BE ADJUSTED so i can shoot those dang birds???


When did you become a regular at Nayanquing Pt? :lol: 

*Oh wait...that was a joke son...a joke!*


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

_I totally plan on putting gang line clips over each of my knuckles. _

Hell, that's nothing. The bay guys wear them on their nipples. Talk about being tough....


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> _I totally plan on putting gang line clips over each of my knuckles. _
> 
> Hell, that's nothing. The bay guys wear them on their nipples. Talk about being tough....


But I think they're pierced too, not just clipped on :yikes:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> When did you become a regular at Nayanquing Pt? :lol:
> 
> *Oh wait...that was a joke son...a joke!*


I sure hope it was a joke, otherwise when this shindig goes down I am staying away from that Kid character. If he isn't joking, then his head ain't screwed on straight, one minute he talks about prefering late for himself, next thing you know he is talking early.
A guy like that would probably shake your hand, and then punch ya in the face!!!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

PhilBernardi said:


> _I totally plan on putting gang line clips over each of my knuckles. _
> 
> Hell, that's nothing. The bay guys wear them on their nipples. Talk about being tough....


Luvin this smack talk. Gang Clips on the knuckles, nipples, heck ya ! I am gonna order a new mud motor prop, only I am gonna order it from an airplane store, think that will work as an air boat for my bay invasion ? 

Oh, and since I don't own those ummmmm, what do those "HARDCORE Diver Guys" call them.... oh ya, "GANGLINES" I am going to get me some. Around here we don't do ummm GANGLINES.... it is considered inappropriate for us collared shirt wearers. Our Ganglines wear orange jumpsuites and can be found with a ball & chain attached... or the other Gangline.... well, we won't go there, it involves gangs and bangs.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Bellyup said:


> Our Ganglines wear orange jumpsuites and can be found with a ball & chain attached... or the other Gangline.... well, we won't go there, it involves gangs and bangs.


:lol:


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

You 15-20 guys are so funny fighting all year long about ducks and dates.

Bottom line is there are ducks before the season starts and there are ducks long after season closes.

Michigan has so many different styles of duck hunting we could have a season from sept 1st - march and people would still complain about dates .

Everyone of us have to travel to hunt ducks some 5 mins some a few hrs so be it just go and hunt .

If you guys would put in half the effort in duck hunting as you do about complaining on this site you'd shoot ducks . How about put some effort in improving your hunting spot or not over hunting the one spot you got go out and find somemore spots .

Come on guys just go and hunt when season is here and enjoy it .....


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

MCMANN said:


> You 15-20 guys are so funny fighting all year long about ducks and dates.
> 
> Bottom line is there are ducks before the season starts and there are ducks long after season closes.
> 
> ...


Heck man, it is only the same 3 or 4 guys that always bust the chops of the ones who want later season dates. Makes me think some conspiracy theory is going on in the bay area. For ten or 20 who post they want later dates, only 3 or 4 come back all the time with why it will never happen. Must mean a few are running the show behind the scenes.  

So what are you wearing for the match ? Gangline clips or what. 

And all you bay creeps better watch out, I am enlisting Jessie Ventura to investigate and report ! And he might bring some friends !


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

I just hunt when im allowed to hunt . I travel to hunt when i cant hunt here . 

Keep up the debate about dates it really does give me a good laugh all yr long ... Could even get a show on tv im sure people in the world would get a good laugh at the yearly debate about dates and ducks.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

MCMANN said:


> You 15-20 guys are so funny fighting all year long about ducks and dates.
> 
> Bottom line is there are ducks before the season starts and there are ducks long after season closes.
> 
> ...


Yay, good post!


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

_


Bellyup said:



. Don't get to mad at the locals that are hollering at you when you try to hunt the same areas though. Just holler back you did your time and scouted these fields and that you will meet them at the parking lot to let them know just how much you disagree with them. 

Rest assured, the folks around here are much more friendly than a lot of bay stories I have read about on this site. Heck, we won't even tell you to go back where you belong, or tell you what we really think of the bay folks. Most likely you will get an invite to hunt with someone if you are on the same water or field and multiple permissions were given. 

If you truly want to see what amount of birds are around here let me know. I can point you to some tornados of mallards, some incredible amounts of divers, all on huntable water and not huge great lakes water.

Click to expand...

_


Bellyup said:


> *Thanks, sounds promising! Like some sort of winter duck wonderland...*


----------



## helmet (Jan 13, 2011)

I live around Allegan and for the past few years your opening week and following week are mainly woodie shoots and thats ok if ya like pass shooting woodies. Personally, I enjoy calling and working flocks of mallards and other puddle ducks. Flight ducks dont seem to show up in my area until november. I wish the season would start the 3rd week of october and run trough mid december. We seem to miss half the migration every year.


----------

